# Zodiacs Added



## Tee (Jul 25, 2007)

What a nice addition.  I am really enjoying all the updates!  Thanks Nikos!

*And the Friend Request Options....How neat is that!*


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know how to get the zodiac thingy


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 25, 2007)

AlexB7 said:


> I don't know how to get the zodiac thingy



Add your birthday in your profile and make sure it is not hidden.

That should do it.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jul 25, 2007)

I unhide and added my full birthdate and it doesn't show for me either.

Oops its ok now


----------



## ak46 (Jul 25, 2007)

I know...I really like that addition .


----------



## Tee (Jul 25, 2007)

How do you request a friend???  I want to request some friends too.  sniff sniff sniff


----------

